# Function Definitions: Extraverted Intuition (Ne)



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

Please post your best formal definition of the function "Ne" below. Refer to this thread for further information.


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm going to use analogies partly.

Ne - Data processing. "Data-processing systems typically manipulate raw data into information" General/broad/sweeping manipulation and perception of raw data.


----------



## bgoodforgoodsake (Feb 5, 2014)

Active scanning of sensory information in search of systems.


----------



## Andmed (Feb 24, 2013)

Active scanning of sensory information in search of *ideas and patterns. *Ne is a perceiving function that always is sniffing the outside looking in as many possibilities and ideas. Ask questions and connect disparate sources in order to unify ideas and reach a new whole. Decipher the patterns of the world around her. The most notable random and creative nature function.


----------



## dinkytown (Dec 28, 2013)

Andmed said:


> Active scanning of sensory information in search of *ideas and patterns. *Ne is a perceiving function that always is sniffing the outside looking in as many possibilities and ideas. Ask questions and connect disparate sources in order to unify ideas and reach a new whole. Decipher the patterns of the world around her. The most notable random and creative nature function.


Good lord can we stop repeating this bullshit definition. 

Everything you said here also applies to Se. 

Ne does not mean "ideas". It does not mean "possibilities". It does not mean "random".


----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

example first:

Ne: see patterns based on objective perception, ex: I see a dead bird, a weird looking kid next to it, a man and a woman fighting...

option 1: the kid is screwed up in the head beause the parents fight a lot
option 2: the dad accidentally stepped on the bird, that's why the mom is mad
option 3: the bird being dead is not related to anything and the kid is just bored and the parents to busy fighting to notice
option 4...you got the idea

Ni: I'm cooking dinner, while talking to you about seasoning, you say something random about chicken, all of the sudden I have a hunch, I stop everything I'm doing to fix another problem that I have and is totally unrelated to food

definition:

ok, so basically Ne see patterns based on things at hand, or based on memories consciously stored (Si), people with a good Ne developed can predict things because they "get" the story behind only looking at a few simple facts that can be observed outside themselves

Ni is different, it gets hunches (supposedly from data stored by the unconscious mind) giving them "aha" momments more often than most people. Sometimes Ni is confused with "gut-feeling" which is Fi, but they are not the same thing, Ni is a sudden knowledge that pops in your head

we all have both of this functions, but which one happens more often to you?


----------



## dinkytown (Dec 28, 2013)

Ne: Objective perception of the intangible essence attached to "things". Does not attach meaning or value to these essences. 

(I use the term "things" as loosely as possible.)



Chest said:


> example first:
> 
> Ne: see patterns based on objective perception, ex: I see a dead bird, a weird looking kid next to it, a man and a woman fighting...
> 
> ...


No. Ne does not "see patterns". It does not "predict". It does not generate many possibilities.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

niedermeyers dead horse said:


> Good lord can we stop repeating this bullshit definition.
> 
> Everything you said here also applies to Se.
> 
> Ne does not mean "ideas". It does not mean "possibilities". It does not mean "random".



While I agree with you on "ideas" and "random," I draw the line at "possibilities" because it is fundamental to Intuition:



Jung on Ne said:


> Just as extraverted sensation strives to reach the highest pitch of actuality, because only thus can the appearance of a complete life be created, *so intuition tries to encompass the greatest possibilities*, since *only through the awareness of possibilities is intuition fully satisfied*. *Intuition seeks to discover possibilities in the objective situation*; hence as a mere tributary function (viz. when not in the position of priority) it is also the instrument which, in the presence of a hopelessly blocked situation, works automatically towards the issue, which no other function could discover. Where intuition has the priority, every ordinary situation in life seems like a closed room, which intuition has to open.* It is constantly seeking outlets and fresh possibilities in external life.* In a very short time every actual situation becomes a prison to the intuitive; it burdens him like a chain, prompting a compelling need for solution. *At times objects would seem to have an almost exaggerated value, should they chance to represent the idea of a severance or release that might lead to the discovery of a new possibility*. Yet no sooner have they performed their office, serving intuition as a ladder or a bridge, than they appear to have no further value, and are discarded as mere burdensome appendages. *A fact is acknowledged only in so far as it opens up fresh possibilities of advancing beyond it* and of releasing the individual from its operation. *Emerging possibilities are compelling motives from which intuition cannot escape and to which all else must be sacrificed.*





Jung on Intuition in general said:


> The intuitive process is neither one of sense-perception, nor of thinking, nor yet of feeling, although language shows a regrettable lack of discrimination in this respect. One person will exclaim: “I can see the whole house burning down already!” Another will say: “It is as certain as two and two make four that there will be a disaster if a fire breaks out here.” A third will say: “I have the feeling that this fire will lead to catastrophe.” According to their respective temperaments, the one speaks of his intuition as a distinct seeing, that is he makes a sense-perception of it. The other designates it as thinking: “One has only to reflect, and then it is quite clear what the consequences will be.” The third, under the stress of emotion, calls his intuition a process of feeling. *But intuition, as I conceive it, is one of the basic functions of the psyche, namely, perception of the possibilities inherent in a situation.* It is probably due to the insufficient development of language that “feeling,” “sensation,” and “intuition” are still confused in German, while sentiment and sensation in French, and “feeling” and “sensation” in English are absolutely distinct, in contrast to sentiment and “feeling,” which are sometimes used as auxiliary words for “intuition.” Recently, however, “intuition” has begun to be commonly used in English speech.


----------



## dinkytown (Dec 28, 2013)

PaladinX said:


> While I agree with you on "ideas" and "random," I draw the line at "possibilities" because it is fundamental to Intuition:


Possibilities can perceived by both extroverted perception functions. Se and Ne both generate possibilities. So while "possibilities" are associated with Ne, it is not exclusive to Ne. I'm just trying to avoid the misconception that only Ne types generate lots of possibilities. That could just as easily apply to an Se user.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

niedermeyers dead horse said:


> Possibilities are generated by both extroverted perception functions. Se and Ne can both generate possibilities. So while "possibilities" are associated with Ne, it is not exclusive to Ne. I'm just trying to avoid the misconception that only Ne types generate lots of possibilities. That could just as easily apply to an Se user.


There is a difference between what a function does and what an individual who prefers a function can do. Sensation perceives what is. Which of the five senses perceives possibilities?

Does this mean that Sensors cannot perceive possibilities? No. It means that sensation itself does not.

The basic paradigm of the four functions is such that Sensation tells us what is, Thinking tells us what it is, Feeling tells us whether it is agreeable or not, and Intuition tells us the possibilities of where it came from and where it is going.


----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

niedermeyers dead horse said:


> Ne: Objective perception of the intangible essence attached to "things". Does not attach meaning or value to these essences.
> 
> (I use the term "things" as loosely as possible.)
> 
> ...


jung extraverted intuitive type:

"Whenever intuition predominates, a particular and unmistakable psychology presents itself. Because intuition is orientated by the object, a decided dependence upon external situations is discernible, but it has an altogether different character from the dependence of the sensational type. The intuitive is never to be found among the generally recognized reality values, but he is always present where possibilities exist. He has a keen nose for things in the bud pregnant with future promise. He can never exist in stable, long-established conditions of generally acknowledged though limited value: because his eye is constantly ranging for new possibilities, stable conditions have an air of impending suffocation."


----------



## kitsu (Feb 13, 2013)

My description only holds for dominant or auxiliary Ne

Active scanning of sensory information in search of information to _expand an internally coherent system of thoughts and correlations _(usually made up of patterns within patterns like a fractal)_._
Is likely to hold a relativist world view because of the capacity to rapidly shift perspectives -> Gains insight by aiming to continuously broaden its scope.
May make use of hypotheticals, but _only_ in order to better understand how reality "bends" (for instance: The theory of relativity says that_ if _someone were to travel far away at the speed of light and come back to earth, they would come back to find their loved ones long since dead while they themselves wouldn't have aged at all = _time is relative_. "What if" is only used to better understand the nature of things, not, as the common notion of Ne would have you believe, just out of love of randomness.)


----------



## Cellar Door (Jun 3, 2012)

*Description of Ne from "Dual Nature of Man" by A. Augusta*

*Black (extroverted) intuition *
Perceives information about objects' potential energy — for example, information about the physical and mental abilities and potential of a person. This perception grants the ability to understand the structure of objects and phenomena and grasp their inner content. This element determines a person's ability or inability to see the real potential energy of one's surroundings.
When this element is in the leading position, the individual has pronounced cognitive interests. This individual is constantly studying underlying phenomena, which he/she is able to communicate to others quite successfully by making complicated things simple. Such a person enjoys explaining his understanding of things to others. Under favorable conditions, he/she becomes a scientist or writer. He/she can find optimal ways of increasing the potential energy of objects. "Energizes" other people around him with his understanding of the possibilities and potential of the surrounding objects.
*Wikisocion description of Ne*

*Extroverted intuition* () is an extroverted, irrational, and static information element. It is also called *Ne*, *I*, *intuition of possibilities*, or *black intuition*.
Ne is generally associated with the ability to recognize possibilities, create new opportunities and new beginnings, recognize talent and natural propensities in others, reconcile differing perspectives and viewpoints, rapidly generate ideas, and be led by one's intellectual curiosity and stimulate curiosity in others.
Types that value Ne prefer to try out an opportunity rather than consider all possible ways in which it could not work out. They pick a few options and stick with them, in contrast to introverted intuition Ni types who pick one option and continue to doubt that option.
They enjoy discussing unusual insights into the nature of the world and crazy out-there ideas, like space elevators. Typical Nequadra humor juxtaposes seemingly unrelated phenomena.

Extroverted intuition - Wikisocion

Semantics/Behavior in conversation:

*







Extraverted intuition*


*THEMES**SUB-THEMES*indicating the time context; time intervals/jumps- crises
- reconstructing events along with their timeframeindicating speed, periodicity, and durationvariants of situations; assessing and realizing possibilitiesinsightmatching and coincidencethe essence of things; grasping the main point- similarityparadoxes*SPEECH PECULIARITIES* 

superfluous use of subjunctive forms of verbs ("who could've thought," "if he had," "I would," etc.)
listing options or variants
air and flight-related images, metaphors, and expressions
figures of speech: ambiguity, puns, unexpected comparisons, metaphors, alogisms, paradoxes
 *DOMINANT FIELDS OF ACTIVITY AND TOPICS OF CONVERSATION* 

using or failing to use opportunities that arise (who was lucky and who wasn't)
talent; talented people
unique events
cases (e.g. strange cases); tales; abstract stories "with a meaning"
the topic of changes
the topic of style
 

Notes on "The Semantics of the Information Elements"


----------



## dinkytown (Dec 28, 2013)

PaladinX said:


> There is a difference between what a function does and what an individual who prefers a function can do. Sensation perceives what is. Which of the five senses perceives possibilities?
> 
> Does this mean that Sensors cannot perceive possibilities? No. It means that sensation itself does not.
> 
> The basic paradigm of the four functions is such that Sensation tells us what is, Thinking tells us what it is, Feeling tells us whether it is agreeable or not, and Intuition tells us the possibilities of where it came from and where it is going.


Sensation is not equal to the five senses. That's a pretty unflattering and primitive view of the function lol. 

Sensation perceives real, physical, tangible objects. 
Intuition perceives essences and intangible abstractions. 

Both perceive possibilities. But the possibilities associated with Ns are based on these abstractions while the possibilities generated by Ss are related to the physical environment.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

niedermeyers dead horse said:


> Sensation is not equal to the five senses lol. That's a pretty unflattering and primitive view of the function lol.
> 
> Sensation perceives real, physical, tangible objects.
> Intuition perceives essences and intangible abstractions.
> ...


Jung defines Intuition as perception of possibilities inherent in a situation. You define it as perception of essence and abstraction. By what reasoning is Jung wrong and you are right?


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

niedermeyers dead horse said:


> Sensation is not equal to the five senses lol. That's a pretty unflattering and primitive view of the function lol.
> 
> Sensation perceives real, physical, tangible objects.
> Intuition perceives essences and intangible abstractions.
> ...


I agree. Predictions are rational (well, at least rationalized) extrapolations of either intuitive or sensory 'patterns'. By patterns I mean associations. 

An Si type might use their thinking to extrapolate that a scenario that matches, just impressionistically, a previous one, will come to ruin. The Si might not even be aware of this association. Rational decision-making is absolutely essential to this, obviously. 

I also agree that 'possibilities' is a loaded term ripe for misinterpretation. Jung himself indirectly states that Se can involve 'possibilities', by stating that it is not just perception, but the 'seizing upon' of the object in a fundamentally creative process of change. Thus an Se could easily perceive or be perceived as focusing on possibilities. Simply possibilities of experience or action, of changing the environment or ones own state within it. 

So, yes, possibilities is a core aspect of Ne and should be mentioned, but it should also be mentioned that the nature of these possibilities fundamentally spawns from a perception of the essences and intangibles, objectively, of any 'object'... and by object we mean any thing, from 'religion' to 'my house', that enters cognition.

Se is SPECIFICALLY not 'the five senses'. No. The five senses are the five senses. We take in sensory information not with Se, but with our eyes, ears, nerves, nose, tongue. Se is cognition. Cognition of 'religion' or 'my house' in the mind.


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

Ne isn't really random to egoic Ne. There's a lot of things people consider random that I don't. I think for those who don't value Ne, the idea of a linear intuition seems foreign, but that's pretty much what it is.

I see it as trying to put new angles on situations where opportunities seem like they aren't arising and maybe overriding a perspective with a fresher one.


----------



## dinkytown (Dec 28, 2013)

PaladinX said:


> Jung defines Intuition as perception of possibilities inherent in a situation. You define it as perception of essence and abstraction. By what reasoning is Jung wrong and you are right?


While Jung claimed Ne helps one recognize possibilities, he did not define Ne as perceiving possibilities. You're conflating cognition driven behavior with cognition itself. 

I'm not disagreeing that Ne perceives possibilities. However I'm clarifying the source of these possibilities. Ne users form possibilities from their perceptions of intangible things (for lack of a more precise term). 

However to say that intuition alone can drive possibilities, or that seeing many possibilities is valid criteria for determining if one is an N, is just silly. An ESxP can see possibilities inherent in a situation just as easily as an ENxP. However the source of a strong SE user's possibilities is quite different.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

niedermeyers dead horse said:


> While Jung claimed Ne helps one recognize possibilities, he did not define Ne as perceiving possibilities. You're conflating cognition driven behavior with cognition itself.
> 
> I'm not disagreeing that Ne perceives possibilities. However I'm clarifying the source of these possibilities. Ne users form possibilities from their perceptions of intangible things (for lack of a more precise term).
> 
> However to say that intuition alone can drive possibilities, or that seeing many possibilities is valid criteria for determining if one is an N, is just silly. An ESxP can see possibilities inherent in a situation just as easily as an ENxP. However the source of a strong SE user's possibilities is quite different.


I'm not sure what you think I'm conflating, he literally describes intuition as the perception of possibilities. I had quoted and bolded the specific line. For convenience here is the precise quote I am referring to:



> But intuition, as I conceive it, is one of the basic functions of the psyche, namely, perception of the possibilities inherent in a situation


----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

@niedermeyers dead horse, PaladinX is correct and is giving you citations from vetted sources.

I can't offer much to this thread that hasn't already been stated, but here's how I usually put it:


Extraverted intuition is the function that deals with predicting outcomes and generating possibilities that have to do with external objects or objective ideas.

Extraverted sensation is the function that deals with recognizing what actually exists externally in tangible, physical, material reality - facts, objects, and the objective properties of things.


----------

